# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  How many here, are firearms owners?

## Cap

The reason I ask, is that I feel we can do a better job on the gun forums in promoting Dr. Paul and his ideas. Each forum usually has a political section reserved for such discussions. Most gun owners on the forums, are hard case Constitutionalists and freedom loving people. Most are Ron Paul people without even knowing it. It is up to us to make them know it.

----------


## Chrispy

A good resource to finding gun popular firearm forums is by using stumbleupon and searching through the gun pages.

----------


## rpliving

I post on gunsnet.net all the time half are already for Ron Paul the other half are neo-cons

----------


## Kregener

I have had great success at one, failed miserably on several others.

Gun owners who support the NRA do not fully grasp the concept of true liberty and freedom, and they voted *en masse* for GeeDubYa...TWICE.

----------


## Cap

> I post on gunsnet.net all the time half are already for Ron Paul the other half are neo-cons


Agreed, however they absolutely usually place their voting preference around the 2nd Ammendment. Most, I have found are Fred supporters. Here is an interesting page giving Fred's record concerning the 2nd Ammendment, IT's actually pretty dismal. If we can take the issue away from Fred, we stand to pick up support. 

http://conservativesagainstfred.word...cord/#comments

----------


## john_anderson_ii

> The reason I ask, is that I feel we can do a better job on the gun forums in promoting Dr. Paul and his ideas. Each forum usually has a political section reserved for such discussions. Most gun owners on the forums, are hard case Constitutionalists and freedom loving people. Most are Ron Paul people without even knowing it. It is up to us to make them know it.


Yeah, all sorts of people from all walks of life own guns.  Those who go on the internet to talk about the guns they own are the kind of hard core 'don't tread on me types' that will likely embrace Ron Paul.

----------


## JoshLowry

Any interest in creating a gun forum here?

----------


## noxagol

I own a russain mosin-nagant 91/30 and a remington nylon 66, and am looking at getting a .308 bolt action soon.

as far as a gun forum, hells yes!

----------


## American

I think a 2nd amendment sub forum would be great

----------


## SWATH

Yes you would think that fellow gun owners would embrace Paul, but most it seems have embraced Fred, and when confronted with Fred's dismal gun control record they call it bull$#@! propagated by the liberal lefty alarmist group the GOA.  I really don't get it.  BTW, I've got more stuff than I can count.

----------


## terlinguatx

...

----------


## olehounddog

got a 410 shotgun and a 30 cal carbine. I'm 47y/o and hadum since I was 12 or 13

----------


## Kregener

Here is my HDR (Homeland Defense Rifle):



Here is my *14-year-old son's*:



This ain't all, but you get the idea...

----------


## pcosmar

Sadly I am disarmed. It was the anti-2nd amendment laws that caused me to start learning, and led me to Ron Paul.
I was posting on a gun forum until they closed the political discussion. 
I would like to own them again. Getting Ron Paul elected is the only hope of restoring the 2nd amendment.

----------


## tmg19103

I posted Fred's lame voting record for the 2A on a gun forum and was banned for life.

Makes me ashamed to be a gun owner. I had thought gun owners tended to be more educated than the average voter because many take their individual rights seriously. The fact that so many gun owners support Fred amazes me because the guy is just an empty suit. Not that you have much choice if you are a gun owner and pro-war (as many are), but I would have more respect if pro-war gun owners were for MCCain as opposed to Fred.

----------


## Cap

A gun forum here would be great!

----------


## K1RBY

i am a gun owner, but i am not knowledgeable about them, or about RP's voting record regarding them...

but i do this this is an important issue to be out there pushing...

----------


## steph3n

I have a gun for very finger and a couple toes too

----------


## alien

> I post on gunsnet.net all the time half are already for Ron Paul the other half are neo-cons


How can a gun owner be a neocon knowing they are going to lose there guns unless they do something about it? Unless they are part of the machine.

----------


## Joey Wahoo

I think its a pretty safe bet that most Ron Paul supporters exercise the right protected by the Second Amendment.

I've often wondered if RP might not be the only candidate who is personally armed while campaigning.

----------


## jgmaynard

My gf/fiance/partner got me a .22 revolver for Valentine's Day this year - pretty cool, huh? 

Are the Michigan gun laws what disarmed you, PCO?

JM

----------


## alien

Ron Paul is packing?

----------


## Silverback

> Ron Paul is packing?


Probably, I would be.

I think Huckabee has a CCW too...

----------


## Original_Intent

My weapons in order of preference: (as in, if I had to use them)

.22 semi auto rifle
9mm Ruger pistol
30/30 lever action rifle
.38 pistol   (my wife's. no jokes about her gun being bigger than mine!)

45 lb. recurve bow and arrows
Many many shuriken - throwing stars (I have won several competitions with these. I am very good with them but prefer the others for both range and stopping power. Throwing stars are mostly distraction)
A couple of blow guns (again mostly for distraction)

Several Bo staffs
Two sets of Sai
Two pair of Tonfa
A pair of functional katanas, various belt knives and other "dagger" type knives.

Knees, elbows, fists, feet. I am too old but I imagine I still remember enough I could do some damage. My wife has ten years of training also.

----------


## rpliving

> How can a gun owner be a neocon knowing they are going to lose there guns unless they do something about it? Unless they are part of the machine.


Makes no sense to me either

----------


## Kacela

My wife owns an Heckler & Koch P2000SK .40S&W.  We both have CCW (concealed carry) permits here in Connecticut.

----------


## Joey Wahoo

Huckabee is the only other candidate who sincerely and genuinely supports the second amendment rights of citizens.  Of course he is a neocon interventionist, so entirely unacceptable for that reason.

I love a quote I heard recently:  "The Second Amendment is my concealed weapons permit."

----------


## pcosmar

> My gf/fiance/partner got me a .22 revolver for Valentine's Day this year - pretty cool, huh? 
> 
> Are the Michigan gun laws what disarmed you, PCO?
> 
> JM


Yes and no.
First,some stupidity in my youth. I paid for that, served my time, have lived honestly since and had received a restoration of rights.
Michigan does not recognize the restoration. The Brady laws prevent me from having my record corrected. If I had $100K to spend I could buy my rights back.
To say I am a little unhappy about it would be an understatement..
http://pcosmar.blogspot.com/2006/08/...-gone-well.htm

----------


## 1000-points-of-fright

Ron Paul supporters are outnumbered on the gun forum on which I post.  Most of them are for Fred and all about fighting them there AND here.  Some have said they would vote for RP if he's on the ballot, but won't actively support him.  Almost a lost cause.  You can type 'til you're blue in the face.

You'll excuse me if I don't publicly list my firearms for the whole world to see.

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

The only gun I own at the moment is my great grandads Winchester. I think guns are necessry tools and was a sharpshooter in school. I'd rather plink cans than hunt rabbits, but that's just me. Sure wish there were more hunters though to keep the deer from starving in the NE winter

----------


## alien

Yep cause there's the neocons proof to take your guns away and the list is right there.

----------


## jgmaynard

Yeah, my .22 is the terror of the tin cans and terra cotta flowerpots of my yard. They'd probably be even more scared if I could shoot worth a darn! LOL. 
Of course, I taught someone how to shoot for the first time ever a couple weeks ago - that was kinda cool. 
BTW, PCO - Did you know NH overturned nearly all aspects of the Brady Bill here? Join the Free State Project and get yourself up here! 

JM

----------


## RickSp

> Ron Paul supporters are outnumbered on the gun forum on which I post.


Lots of gun nuts out there who support the powers that be.   

I was trained in gun safety as a kid and have shot rifles, shotguns and pistols.  That being said, I don't own a gun currently, nor do I have any desire to own a gun.   I support the Second Amendment but am far more worried about Bush administration assaults against the First, Fourth, Fifth, Sixth, Ninth and Fourteenth amendments than I am about the Second.

----------


## foraneagle2

guns are obsolete

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

> guns are obsolete


??? - try telling that to a soldier, or a policeman, or a girl defending herself from a rapist, or someone living in the sticks that is hungry and doesn't want to support the multi national food corps

----------


## TooConservative

In general, NRA forums are mostly hunting and military-oriented.  These folk will go for the establishment candidates.

Anywhere you have GOA (Gunowners Of America) or JPFO (Jews for the Preservation of Firearms Ownership), you have a fair chance of finding folk friendly to Ron Paul.  Other minor RKBA organizations also are friendly to Ron Paul.  Quoting GOA, he has an "impeccable record" on gun rights.

Working with GOA folk to counter the Fred influence at Florida gun shows might be a good idea.  FDT has been given almost a franchise at gun shows in Florida.  I read a few accounts that some RP supporters have been renting small booths there to promote our guy with some success.

Generally, it's hard to make real connections with gun folk unless you've been into the gun scene for a while.  Our best way to appeal to them is to find connected gun folk who have been around for a while and get them to hand out literature and make appeals for Ron Paul.

----------


## pcosmar

> ??? - try telling that to a soldier, or a policeman, or a girl defending herself from a rapist, or someone living in the sticks that is hungry and doesn't want to support the multi national food corps


Or a pack of coyotes in your yard.

----------


## DeadheadForPaul

Never even touched a gun before

The message is so strong that I'm 100% pro-2nd amendment

----------


## TooConservative

> guns are obsolete


Try breaking into my house.  You'll find out they're not obsolete in only a few milliseconds.

----------


## fj45lvr

There is no security like having a gun in a bad neighborhood. 

Have several and know how to use them.

----------


## cujothekitten

I want to be a firearm owner but Chicago doesn't allow guns for citizens.  This makes me... angry.

----------


## pcosmar

> I want to be a firearm owner but Chicago doesn't allow guns for citizens.  This makes me... angry.


Any "Infringement" makes me angry.
There is only one reason for it.  CONTROL

----------


## voortrekker

> Here is my HDR (Homeland Defense Rifle):
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my *14-year-old son's*:
> 
> 
> 
> This ain't all, but you get the idea...



Ah, the M1A.  The last "iron horse".  Bar-none, this is the finest battle rifle ever desgined.

I've shot them all, FAL, HK91, Galil, AR15, AK47, SKS, etc.

The M1A is the rifleman's rifle, period.

"The target is only 500 yards, why do you need a scope?"

The M1A in the hands of a rifleman can do it.

One thing about this post, people don't start listing your weaponry on any internet forum.  *Keep your mouth shut to all about your firearms.*

If Ron Paul doesn't win the presidency the "furniture thieves" are gonna come.

Be prepared.

----------


## WillInMiami

My HK USP Compact .45 goes everywhere I go (except bank, bars, schools, post-offices, political gatherings, airports, public sports arenas, concerts, and schools). Now that I think about it, the government is still very prohibitive about where I can carry even though they've "allowed" me to have a CCW permit...

----------


## pcosmar

> My HK USP Compact .45 goes everywhere I go (except bank, bars, schools, post-offices, political gatherings, airports, public sports arenas, concerts, and schools). Now that I think about it, the government is still very prohibitive about where I can carry even though they've "allowed" me to have a CCW permit...


But isn't it nice of them to give you permission to have it??

----------


## Kregener

> My weapons in order of preference: (as in, if I had to use them)
> 
> .22 semi auto rifle
> 9mm Ruger pistol
> 30/30 lever action rifle
> .38 pistol   (my wife's. no jokes about her gun being bigger than mine!)
> 
> 45 lb. recurve bow and arrows
> Many many shuriken - throwing stars (I have won several competitions with these. I am very good with them but prefer the others for both range and stopping power. Throwing stars are mostly distraction)
> ...


You should change the order to put that 30.30 lever at the top!

----------


## Kregener

> Ah, the M1A.  The last "iron horse".  Bar-none, this is the finest battle rifle ever desgined.
> 
> I've shot them all, FAL, HK91, Galil, AR15, AK47, SKS, etc.
> 
> The M1A is the rifleman's rifle, period.
> 
> "The target is only 500 yards, why do you need a scope?"
> 
> The M1A in the hands of a rifleman can do it.
> ...


When "they" come, it will reveal the meaning and intent of the 2nd Amendment. 

Oh, and frothing over references to "V" will seem...trivial.

----------


## quickmike

Here are the guns I own

Walther P38



Glock 30 45 APC with Lasermax sight



Interdynamic KG9



Calico M-100




I agree, we should have a gun forum here. It would be good to talk about getting other 2nd amendment people on the wagon, since Ron Paul is really the only one running that is uncompromising in his beliefs. Im not sure about Duncan Hunter, but I would bet money he votes with alot of the NRAs shady compromises. As for the rest, they talk a good 2nd amendment game, but their records prove otherwise.

----------


## Original_Intent

> You should change the order to put that 30/30 lever at the top!


The only reason I like the .22 is I have had it for 30 years and put probably a few thousand rounds through it.

The 30/30 ammo is too expensive to target practice with much.  Yeah the range is better, and it has more knockdown power, but I would be a lot more likely to hit what I was shooting at with the .22

----------


## c0unterph0bia

I came to support Ron Paul because I am a gun owner who was concerned about losing my 2nd amendment rights in the 08 election.  Found out there was a whole lot more to like.

----------


## akovacs

Yeah, just a mini-30, nothing else. I'm working on getting more, but I bought lots of gold instead.



I'm kind of disabled right now, since I purposely keep my gun apart as I don't want to even risk using my gun with that signature on it. Last thing we need is more controversy. My replacement stock hasn't come in yet 

I'm surprised that many have encountered Fred supporters in the gun rights area. I've only encountered Paulites so far. It might be the way I frame it (I tell them that he would allow unrestricted ownership of autos), so I dunno. Really surprising to me though. Maybe it's because they feel he's a "safe" candidate and don't want to try someone more "extreme".

----------


## seapilot

I was talking to a friend (gun owner) about Ron Paul and he mentioned hes heard of Guliani, I told him that Guliani was for Gun Control and his eyes got really wide. He couldnt believe that he was a top tier republican running for president! Then told him Ron Paul never voted for any Federal Gun restrictions.

----------


## tmg19103

A 2nd Amendment sub-forum would be great to point fence sitting gun owners to.

While guns certainly don't fit every persons taste - and not everyone (criminals or people who are just not comfortable with them) should own guns, I personally consider it my patriotic duty to own firearms in support of the 2A. Just like I use my computer or words to support the 1A, or if a cop were to pull me over for speeding and ask to search my car I would say "no" in support of the 4A - even though I have nothing to hide.

Plus, guns are a LOT of fun. Trap, skeet, sporting clays, IDPA, IPSC, plinking, hunting and self-defense. All great reasons to own. I don't live in a very dangerous area, but I'm more than prepared if someone entered my home with bad intentions. I don't expect my house to catch on fire as the electrical system is up-to-date and there are no smokers in my home, but I still keep a fire extinguisher handy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4gVxGZ4Cbw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s13Y7SKrFls

----------


## jgmaynard

I FIRMLY believe in gun control...

I believe that whenever you fire a gun, you should always have both hands on it.  

MAN I miss Badnarik sometimes 

JM

----------


## SouthernGuy15

I don't own a firearm, but I'm a big time supporter of the 2nd amendment.

I wonder if Ron Paul will swear to take the oath of office with one hand on the Bible and one hand on his firearm like Badnarik did?

----------


## ksuguy

> I post on gunsnet.net all the time half are already for Ron Paul the other half are neo-cons


Hey, good to see you over here.   I wondered if you were on this forum too.  Like you said, we've got about half Ron Paul fans there.    Seems like the enthusiasm for Thompson has fallen off though.

----------


## steph3n

> I don't own a firearm, but I'm a big time supporter of the 2nd amendment.
> 
> I wonder if Ron Paul will swear to take the oath of office with one hand on the Bible and one hand on his firearm like Badnarik did?


let us know if you ever decide to exercise this RIGHT. We all need to know and respect firearms, it would prevent much of this violence today.

----------


## jointhefightforfreedom

I'll Just say *you definately don't want to break in my house in the middle of the night!*

----------


## steph3n

> Hey, good to see you over here.   I wondered if you were on this forum too.  Like you said, we've got about half Ron Paul fans there.    Seems like the enthusiasm for Thompson has fallen off though.


 fred may not even make it to the primaries, he will fall asleep on the job.

----------


## mweldon

> guns are obsolete


Tell that to the Iraqi's.....

----------


## moonbat

I would like to add my house to the breaking in is not recommended list.

----------


## JoshLowry

New forum is up.

----------


## Smiley Gladhands

You can add me to the list of gun owners.  I bought 2 more 2 weekends ago at a very fun gun show.

I now have a:
Sig 9mm P225
Ruger 32 magnum revolver
Remington 870 shotgun
Saiga 7.62x39

I'm climbing quite a large learning curve.  I knew very little about guns a couple of years ago....now I'm stocking up like there's no tomorrow.  If anyone has a good idea for a gun that would round out the above list (i'm trying to cover all my bases), I'd appreciate hearing about it.

----------


## Givemelibertyor.....

> You can add me to the list of gun owners.  I bought 2 more 2 weekends ago at a very fun gun show.
> 
> I now have a:
> Sig 9mm P225
> Ruger 32 magnum revolver
> Remington 870 shotgun
> Saiga 7.62x39
> 
> I'm climbing quite a large learning curve.  I knew very little about guns a couple of years ago....now I'm stocking up like there's no tomorrow.  If anyone has a good idea for a gun that would round out the above list (i'm trying to cover all my bases), I'd appreciate hearing about it.


Get a Ruger 10/22. Very reliable, and cheaper to shoot. That Saiga might eat your wallet.

----------


## Man from La Mancha

My dream 12 gauge 

Caliber - 12 Gauge
Capacity - 5- or 8-Round Detachable Box Magazine
Action - Gas-operated semi-automatic
Barrel - 19 inches
Weight - 7.40 lbs. 

http://mywebpages.comcast.net/shoote...y/saiga12.html




.

----------


## Bradley in DC

As you can probably guess, I live in DC and guns are a no-no here.  That said, I'll let the Liberty Forest members in a scoop:  we have one of the Parker 6 plaintiffs on our delegate candidate slate for Dr. Paul in DC!

----------


## ItsTime

I do not own a gun

----------


## ShowMeLiberty

We are firearms owners at my house. And concealed carry license holders.

I'm planning to get some of the new 2nd Amendment slimjims and hand them out at the next gun show in my area, about a month from now. It's worth a try.

----------


## C4talyst

> My dream 12 gauge 
> 
> Caliber - 12 Gauge
> Capacity - 5- or 8-Round Detachable Box Magazine
> Action - Gas-operated semi-automatic
> Barrel - 19 inches
> Weight - 7.40 lbs. 
> 
> http://mywebpages.comcast.net/shoote...y/saiga12.html
> .



I own one of those, does not have the folding stock though.  It's russian made (can't remember the manufacturer) and based on an AK.  AR15.com and GlockTalk.com are two of the busiest firearms forums on the Internet.  I frequent ThefiringLine.com as well however their moderation staff leaves a lot to be desired.

----------


## jmdrake

> As you can probably guess, I live in DC and guns are a no-no here.  That said, I'll let the Liberty Forest members in a scoop:  we have one of the Parker 6 plaintiffs on our delegate candidate slate for Dr. Paul in DC!


I heard your gun ban just got struck down.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/17538139/

----------


## Craig_R

> Yes and no.
> First,some stupidity in my youth. I paid for that, served my time, have lived honestly since and had received a restoration of rights.
> Michigan does not recognize the restoration. The Brady laws prevent me from having my record corrected. If I had $100K to spend I could buy my rights back.
> To say I am a little unhappy about it would be an understatement..
> http://pcosmar.blogspot.com/2006/08/...-gone-well.htm


I'm in about the same boat. 

I only own one firearm, but its not in my posession, its an over under 30/30 20 gauge. I got it when my grandfather passed.


btw I was born in Ishpeming. family in Republic and marquette  snow on the ground up there in the nort woods yet?

----------


## Dequeant

I own a few.....

20 Gauge H&R crackbarrel shotty
SKS (yugo long barrel version w/ 30rd mag)
.38 S&W Revolver
Springfield Armory XD .45 ACP Compact (my concealed carry gun of choice)

Soon to be an owner of one of these fine puppies!

http://www.stagarms.com/leftyrifles.html
(Mine will be the bottom 6.8mm)  I would prefer a 6.5 Grendel AR, but they don't make any lefty versions of it and i'm a lefty.  I'm in the military and absolutely HATE the fact that we don't have any left handed AR's and i get my right arm burned the hell up every time i shoot it.

----------


## jdmac44

Me!  ex-USMC.  Owner of PTR-91 and Kahr MK9.  Shopping for a DSA SA58.  Molon Labe!

----------


## rancher89

I strongly support the 2nd amendment.

I am a Vietnam Vet, (Medical Corps)

I am proficiant but do not presently own any firearms.  My husband owns enough, maybe.....

I just don't want us to be labeled as nuts, i.e. as the "truthers" are labled as soon as 'they' open their mouths.  

Why should it be that anyone is  labled a nut for wanting to legally own a firearm or distrust the government??

----------


## Primbs

We need to get tables at all the gun shows. The NRA does much recruiting at the gun shows. They usually have tables at the front door. 

Here is a list of future gun shows.
http://www.gunshows-usa.com/

----------


## Mauiboy86

Grab some brochures and get out to the gun shows and spread the word.  There is one in Ladson at the Charleston Exchange Park Fairgrounds, Nov. 24 - 25

----------


## jcbraithwaite7

I grew up in a home without guns.  My husband grew up in West Virginia and his dad's house is like an arsenal.  When we got married I was determined to keep guns out of our home.  Not until I got involved in this campaign did I realize the importance of the 2nd Amendment.  Guess what I'm asking for Christmas... lessons, a gun and a concealed weapons permit.

----------


## Dequeant

> Why should it be that anyone is labled a nut for wanting to legally own a firearm or distrust the government??


Don't let them make you question yourself.  Do you think our founders would say "you're a gun nut, and you're crazy because you don't trust the government".  

Didn't think so, to be quite honest i think our founders would have already raised armies and marched on Washington, but alas, i digress.

----------


## Ozwest

410 shotty, 12 gauge shotty, and 44 mag. revolver. Unfortunately in Australia semi-autos are not allowed, and the handgun license requires me to be in a club, and you have to pass police inspection to own any firearm.

----------


## 1000-points-of-fright

> Don't let them make you question yourself.  Do you think our founders would say "you're a gun nut, and you're crazy because you don't trust the government".


The gun nuts are the only real line of defense against the nuts with guns.

----------


## mtmedlin

i dont have the serious hardware that yall have but I do have a 80 year old 30/30, a winchester 12 gauge single, and a 22 rifle. All have been used for hunting and shooting beer cans late at night in a drunken stuper.

----------


## Vali

Woman gun owner here.  Ammunition owner, too.

----------


## samtechlan

2 Ak's, 1 Bushmaster AR-15, Glock 19, 4 S&W revolvers and some WWll era Mausers and Mosin.

----------


## Richard in Austin

Certified Firearms Instructor (Pistol, Rifle, Shotgun, Home Firearm Safety, Personal Protection) and Range Safety Officer. Life Member, GOA & NRA.

Ron Paul fan for over 20 years.

Looking to teach a pistol course in Austin and donate part of the proceeds to the campaign.

----------


## pcosmar

> I'm in about the same boat. 
> 
> I only own one firearm, but its not in my posession, its an over under 30/30 20 gauge. I got it when my grandfather passed.
> 
> 
> btw I was born in Ishpeming. family in Republic and marquette  snow on the ground up there in the nort woods yet?


We have had dustings, but none stuck yet. Snow in the forecast today and tomorrow.
Deer season opens today. I have tracks all over my driveway, several does and a buck.
I wish, , well I wish a lot.

----------


## loupeznik

I have a few.  Shouldn't this be in poll form to get an easy count?

----------


## terryp

I've got my campaign stuff (some anyway) and am going to spread the word this weekend. Putting RP 2nd A flyers that I have laminated on tables in snack bar, along with some other flyers.
     I also have some lapel stickers that i'm using. Anyone else done this and how was the response. Any other gun show ideas. 


     Wish me luck

----------


## Stoli

GOA is fighting for the few gun rights we have left. Check out the presidential candidates ranking on there site. 
http://gunowners.org/pres08/ 

Go Ron Paul

----------


## TruckinMike

building a Lithgow L1A1

TM

----------


## Derrrv

I'd own some in my home if I could. But:

1. I live in Chicago (check your guns at the gates type city, FOID card state). 
2. Wife is not a fan (maybe you can all help me with that in the future).

 My father has my 'furniture' in Iowa. 

All I want for x-mas is an M1A and a 10fp.

----------


## PILMAN

I've only got 2 guns at the moment, but my collection is building. My father owned many guns but in Illinois they revoked his FOID card and confiscated his guns.

I moved to a "free state"

I own a H&K USP .45 handgun and a Galil clone built on a ORF Galil receiver with Israeli parts kit. My next purchase will probably be a Rockriver AR15 and a FN FAL.

----------


## christianiteusa

Berretta 92FS from Italy

----------


## MoneyWhereMyMouthIs2

> Seems like the enthusiasm for Thompson has fallen off though.


That's because the best thing he had going for him was that he wasn't Rudy, Mitt, or McCain.  Now people are figuring out that he might as well be.

----------


## noxagol

> I've only got 2 guns at the moment, but my collection is building. My father owned many guns but in Illinois they revoked his FOID card and confiscated his guns.
> 
> I moved to a "free state"
> 
> I own a H&K USP .45 handgun and a Galil clone built on a ORF Galil receiver with Israeli parts kit. My next purchase will probably be a Rockriver AR15 and a FN FAL.


Why did they revoke his FOID?

----------


## Unspun

All I own in a .22.  If it came down to it my dad has an arsinal of his own, and would just borrow one of his guns.

----------


## pcosmar

> Why did they revoke his FOID?


I does not matter.
That is what happens when a Right becomes a privilege,  It can be revoked.

----------


## noxagol

> I does not matter.
> That is what happens when a Right becomes a privilege,  It can be revoked.


I know, but it does matter to me, I live in Illinois as well.

----------


## pcosmar

> I know, but it does matter to me, I live in Illinois as well.


The bottom line is,
ANY REASON they want.
They can give a reason, real or not.
They can make up a reason. Folks have their Rights removed at the will of the state.

----------


## noztnac

I don't own a gun but it is my right under the second amendment.

----------


## GoSlash27

My post seems to have disappeared. 

 Beretta 96FS pistol (.40S&W)
 Beretta CX4 carbine (.40 S&W)
 Mossberg 590 pump shotgun (12g)
 ^For 3 gun competition and defense

 Also a Savage MkII bolt-action (.17HM2) for general plinking.

----------


## TooConservative

Seems to me that a small gun forum here would be a nice addon for the most hardcore gun folk.  I don't think it would be a top forum here because the gun folk have so many message boards of their own.

Fred has a lot of NRA supporters.  Ron Paul has the smaller but more literal RKBA organizations like GOA and JPFO (Gunowners Of America and Jews for the Preservation of Firearms Ownership).

Our position with the RKBA community is good enough.  But the NRA types outnumber us and they see Fred as electable.  Some of those NRA types think the Second is about hunting so you can't take them seriously when it comes to defending the Second on absolute grounds.

----------


## PILMAN

..

----------

